# Ugly Cut... what to put on it...?



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

My horse managed to cut himself pretty bad on Saturday morning. Three different vets recommended not stitching it due to the location and keeping him stalled for a few days. How long should I keep him stalled firstly? He's a stallion and less than happy about being inside though outside he was always with "his mare" and she was put to sleep Saturday when he was injured. (Basically we found her on the ground that morning caught in the fence and him doing his damndest to protect her from the other horses on the other side of the fence, we moved him to the arena to pull her out and he caught himself on the tractor.. ugh. She had become severely dehydrated, had hypothermia, and had crushed the nerves in her hip. So it was decided that since she was 23 and navicular to put her to sleep.) He has buddied up with a VERY laid back gelding that will be pastured with him. I'm keeping the cut cleaned twice daily per vet, he's on a broad spectrum antibiotic, and bute for another day or two tho it doesn't seem to be causing him pain.

What should I be putting on it? The vet mentioned NFZ but Ive heard a variety of opinions on it. The cut DOES however seem to be itchy to him as he keeps acting like he has a fly on him on that leg and itching it with his nose.


----------



## Mustangg (Dec 15, 2009)

My TB gelding got into a fight with another horse of ours and cut his face REALLY bad! We actually put paw paw cream on it sounds weird but trust me it helps. We got this special stuff made up from the vet. What the vet has recommended sounds good, I heard that works good too! Good luck

Tayler


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

I've heard of something similiar to paw paw before too. Heard it was really good.


----------



## hrfarms (Apr 4, 2010)

_Is he on complete stall rest or can he be hand walked? I had a great Vet that made up a concoction that worked wonders on this type of injury._
_Is he on any meds, Bute antibiotics etc?_
_Its possible that the "itch" maybe some residual pain along with some itching which I would assume to be natural considering where the injury is._

_I'm very sorry to hear about his mare, that will be very hard for him & must have been heartbreaking for you on top of everything else._


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

Keep it clean and use a plain triple antibiotic ointment on it. This type of ointment helps to prevent infection and provides a good healing environment where many of the over-the-counter products that horsemen use actually slow healing. Your horse is going to need complete stall rest for quite some time with this wound because it is in a high motion area. If he's moving around alot he is going to increase the risk of proud flesh development and slow the healing by constantly pulling on the wound edges as he moves the leg. 

Be sure to decrease grains while stalled and provide mental stimulation. Grooming, playing music, jolly balls or hanging stall toy that he can bounce around with his nose without having to chase them around the stalls. You can work with him on carrot stretches while he is stalled too--getting him to bend his nose down between his front legs and around to his sides, etc.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I would definitely be watching for signs of infection and put him on an oral antibiotic if needed. 

As Ryle said, a lot of the ointments people recommend actually slow healing. Your best bet with something like this is rinsing with plain water to flush out dirt and bacteria once or twice a day, keeping it bandaged and him stalled. As far as for what to put on it? A bacteria-static hydra-gel would be your best bet. It would prevent bacteria growth under the wrap and keep the gauze from sticking. If there are signs of infection, then I would begin treating with an antibiotic. Right now it is so fresh I would be wary about putting anything paste like on it.

When it starts to granulate, keep wrapping and rinsing. When skin starts to grow over, keep wrapping and rinsing. When there is skin entirely covering it I would begin applying a thick, lanolin based ointment to keep the skin moist and start weaning him off the wrap and start hand walking to prep him for "outside".

If he is really going to be an idiot for the first weeks of stalling and Ryle's suggestions are not working, don't be afraid to use a mild sedative to calm him down.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I would turn him out like normal and not keep him in a stall. It MAY take longer to heal but the horse will be much healthier overall. You are not just trying to heal the leg like if you were trying to grow a cabbage. You are trying to keep the entire horse as healthy as possible. Sacrificing his health in one area to promote it in another is a no-win situation. Use the triple antibiotic and keep it uncovered but let the poor guy be a horse. Even if it takes longer to heal, what's time to a horse? I would lay off the bute as well since the less pain he feels the more he will want to move it. 

I generally recommend following what the vet says and Ryle offers excellent advice but in this case the wound is superficial. By superficial I mean it is not in a place where it has damaged anything and though it looks ugly will not impede the horses way of going in all likelyhood. If this happened to one of my broodmares I would probably not do anything unless the flies started getting bad on it and in 6 months you wouldn't be able to see it anymore.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

be careful when you cold-hose though, when it starts scabbing, let it scab. Alot of people want to pick the crud out of it. Let it scab.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Okay lets see if I can get all these questions answered...

*He IS on a broad spectrum oral antibiotic (SMZ I believe) I know it's 10 tablets twice daily dissolved in minimal water and mixed with a little grain.

*I am weaning him off of bute and he will be completely off of it by tomorrow.

*I am hosing the wound twice daily, originally scrubbing it along with hosing (per the vet) now just hosing though.

*I am bringing him into the arena when I work the other horses where he has a few toys to play with, I'm hand walking him, and the gelding he's stalled beside plays with him over the stalls.

*We originally tried to wrap it to no avail. We could not get a bandage of any type to stay up on it. 

*He seems okay in the stall and willingly goes into it but doesn't seem happy about it. However the pastures are currently a muddy mess and he DOES sleep laying down so even keeping the wound clean in his stall is a pain let alone outside.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Poco1220 said:


> Okay lets see if I can get all these questions answered...
> 
> *He IS on a broad spectrum oral antibiotic (SMZ I believe) I know it's 10 tablets twice daily dissolved in minimal water and mixed with a little grain.
> 
> ...


This sounds good! 
Keep following your vet's advice.

What is with people's adversity to bute? Yes long term it is going to create ulcer issues but if you give the horse a gram of bute twice a day it's not like morphine - it just reduces swelling and any analgesic effects are due to that. 
If you had a huge sore swollen gash you would take some ibuprofen to reduce the swelling and make you more comfortable, no? You wouldn't be playing tennis though, you'd still be on the couch.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

*what to do with cut*

We had a gelding last summer somehow cut his hind leg very badly while tied. Besides the cut being huge, it went into the muscle as far as my wrist. We originally stitched it, but after a week, they started sloughing due to infection. We put a drain in down to the hock to let the infection out and home he came, turned out and doctored twice daily. He was on antibiotics for about 3 weeks, and I had to flush and push the nasty stuff out the drain hole twice daily. I started spraying "Shriners" a herbal type of spray on that smells horrible, but it kept the flies away and slowly , after 4 months the leg healed with nothing but a slight scar. This is a photo of the cut when we took the stitches out .You can see the immense draining of the wound and it drained into a pocket all the way to his hock.
It is now just a slight scar, and he has no issues with the leg.
He was out in the pasture the whole injury(other than the first two days after we stitched it)and he is sound and healthy.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

*photo of cut on Bones*

Guess it would help to include the photo of Bones's injury.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Updated pics


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

It is looking really good! I would keep doing what you are doing, keeping it clean and letting it heal on its own. Good job!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

It's looking excellent!!!
Someone said about letting it scab over. You CAN let it scab, and the healing process may be slightly quickly. But I actually prefer to keep the wound soft, it takes longer to heal, but it heals with far less scarring and is more comfortable on the horse (no itching, tight scabs) and then you don't have the problem of the scabs getting knocked off and re-opening the wound all the time.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks guys for all your input. It's definetly been a tough one. He's still being kept stalled just because I NEED this to heal up asap. I have a trail ride planned in June that I cannot afford to miss and it just won't be the same with another horse (Cross Country Trail Ride in Eminence, Missouri). I'm posting a current pic. The injury occurred last Saturday so a week ago yesterday...


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Keeping your horse stalled isn't going to make it heal any faster. It will heal when it heals but it should certainly be healed by June at least well enough to go on a trail ride.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I let him out once and he ripped it right back open. He tends to run the fenceline sine the mares are on the other side so until it's healed to where it's not gonna rip back open the first time he tears off across the field he's staying in.


----------



## qtrhrsecrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

Underwood Horse Medicine will heal it right up with little to no scarring. Good stuff.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Current Pic (just keeping it open in case anyone has more advice as it heals along here)


----------



## cmvet (Apr 14, 2010)

Well granulated. Keep debris wiped away with a damp cloth, don't be too agressive. The granulation tissue will bleed easily as it's the first phase of the healing process and is highly vascular. Let the scabs be as normal healing will progress underneath and they will act as a bandage helping to minimize exuberant granulation tissue (proud flesh). 

I am a neo-sporin fan personally, but generally only for the first 3-5 days, then let the wound dry. You can use a product like SWAT around the wound but not on it to decrease flies. You might even forward your excellent photos on to your vet to keep in his file, and get their input on the healing progress. But it appears to be on the right track for healing via second intention. Will just take some time due to the width of the wound.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thank you. The vet(s) said to continue hosing until granulation was evident and then at that point begin cleaning with baby wipes instead (which, being a mom to a 1 1/2 year old I have a vast supply of lol). However there was another matter our vets couldn't quite agree on. The first vet we called out told me I could ride him in 10 day (which has passed) and begin jumping/performance riding within 3 weeks. The second vet we called out told me to wait about a month-6 weeks to ride and not to push him into any hard work until closer to 10-12 weeks. I'm kind of at a loss of what to do now? I also have that big trail ride June 13-19 which would put him at 10 weeks after the injury. Do you guys think he'll be healed well enough for that? Just looking for opinions. He needs a coggins pulled prior to the ride and I have a second horse lined up "just in case".


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey just thought id let you know my horse is the most accident prone horse in the world!
well my vetinary hospital always advised me to use Manuka Honey dont know if you ever heard of i but it works amazing just a warning wrap the leg with clingfilm as they will try to eat it!!
let me know if you want a link or anything?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I think it is completely 100% unrealistic and irresponsible to expect your horse to be ready for a trail ride by June. Unless this is an easy walk ride over a couple of miles, you're kidding yourself. It's already the middle of April, and I am JUST putting rides back on my Arab mare after being laid up for the last month with a lower leg cut 5% the severity of your horses injury.

Even if the wound is healed enough to ride, asking a horse that's been locked in a stall for a month to exert himself is not fair in anyway to him. So if you actually plan on being able to ride him without causing further damage to his weak and unmuscled body, then you better listen to Kevin and start turning him out. If it's absolutely not possible, then you need to find a different horse.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Manuka honey is really good stuff. Just be very careful when you buy it with intention of using as an antibacterial agent - check its UMF rating. Anything with a UMF under 20 is not worth using as the antibacterial properties are not sufficient to warrant using on an open wound. It will cost 2-3 times more and you may have to look in health stores to find it but will be well worth the money spent.
I have all the sympathy in the world for people (and horses!) dealing with leg wounds, they are nasty and slow healing. Hang in there, you seem to be doing a good job, you'll be riding again in a month I bet.


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

My lack of dealing with equine wounds will show here, but I'm shocked that this can go without stitches and still heal up successfully. Can someone help explain how this is possible?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

MissH said:


> My lack of dealing with equine wounds will show here, but I'm shocked that this can go without stitches and still heal up successfully. Can someone help explain how this is possible?


Stitches are never a "necessity". They are extremely helpful, help prevent infections, help the wound heal quicker, and help preventing unsightly scarring, but it was completely possible for any animal or human to heal without stitches as long as proper care is taken. In most instances, stitching is no longer possible 24-48 hours after an injury due to the wound already beginning to harden and heal.

Obviously there are instances where the wound is so severe that the animal has to be put down because it cannot be stitched, but these are almost always instances where vital tendons, ligaments, and organs are involved. As long as a wound is kept clean and observed, you'd be amazed how enormous they can get and still not require stitching when they're not in vital areas.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> I think it is completely 100% unrealistic and irresponsible to expect your horse to be ready for a trail ride by June.


The injury *looks* bad but really doesn't effect the horse much. As long as the horse is not lame and the wound is scabbed over and doesn't keep breaking open and bleeding then there is no reason to not ride the horse. Please don't keep the horse locked in the stall like it is made of fine crystal. Horses are large and robust animals and that horse should be rideable in a couple of weeks. Now I wouldn't be jumping or racing but for just a little exercise he not only would be okay but it will benefit him greatly. The wound doesn't have to be completly healed and haired over for the horse to be able to be ridden.


----------



## RenexArabs (Oct 13, 2009)

I had a yearling colt have almost the same looking wound in close to the same place last month. It was pretty ugly for a while but once the healing started, it healed up quick quicly and without any problems. I had him on excenol for the first five days. I hosed it once a day to make sure i kept it open enough to heal from the inside. I did not put anything on it un less it was looking dry. 

I kept him in the barn for the first few days then out in a small (14 X 36') pen after that during the day and inside at night. Less then three weeks later he was back out in colt field, sound and pretty much healed playing with the boys (who all have gelding dates next month) 

I was amazed how nicely it healed up for how ugly it looked the day it happened. 

Keep us posted.


Kristine


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

If he runs the fence line then atleast get him out daily for some longe line work, or hand walking to graze; exercise actually helps the body heal, so he NEEDS it, and shouldn't be deprived of it...exercise helps stimulate the body into producing the cells for healing, so help him get as much exercise as you can, and he will heal much quicker, and his mind will be much more stable, as well.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

MissH said:


> My lack of dealing with equine wounds will show here, but I'm shocked that this can go without stitches and still heal up successfully. Can someone help explain how this is possible?


With the extent of swelling on an area of movement in an animal such as a horse, "most" vets will not even consider stitches, due to the fact that they will likely rip out and those that don't come out, pose the threat of infection, as they will get lost in the swelling...causing further tissue damage, and more vet bills. It is much better for the animal, and the healing process, for the wound to be treated open.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

He has been out for about 4-5 days now. All three vets I spoke to said to keep him stalled and no exercise above a walk for at LEAST a week and preferably closer to 3. I figured 2 weeks was a good compromise. I understand what you guys are saying about not keeping him in but the way the cut crossed the muscle everytime he started moving around it was ripping further and further on one side so they didn't want him out playing until that side was scabbed over well enough to hold its own.

As far as the trail ride. With it being acrossed state lines I need a health certificate which means the vet has to see him prior to me leaving and if he feels he shouldn't be ridden I simply won't take him. However, in the place the cut is in even though it is ugly it is not affecting his movement. He has never acted like he was in even a small amount of pain and has never been even slightly lame due to the accident. The first vet I spoke to even said I could start riding him within 10 days at a slow pace and one month over small jumps again. The second vet however was the one who recommended waiting a little longer.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh yea! And the stitches vs no stitches.

I spoke to three different vets regarding getting him stitched up. They all were hesitant on doing it because stitches must remain intact for 14 days in order for the skin to begin healing back together. They all believed that in the pasture these stitches would last no more than 2-3 days and in the stall they were still unsure if they would make it past 5 days because he lays down when sleeping and that puts alot of tension on that area. Although the healing will take slightly longer without stitches it will heal up.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Updated pictures!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

My point was not about the cut.

My point was that asking ANY horse that's been locked in a stall for extended periods of time without any real exercise to speak of should not be asked to do an intensive trail ride. Forget the cut, and just think for a minute about muscle weakness and loss of stamina. Think about what would happen if we locked you up in a room for two months and then asked you to run a 10km marathon. It's just common sense, regardless if the cut is affecting him or not.


----------



## cmvet (Apr 14, 2010)

comprise said:


> With the extent of swelling on an area of movement in an animal such as a horse, "most" vets will not even consider stitches, due to the fact that they will likely rip out and those that don't come out, pose the threat of infection, as they will get lost in the swelling...causing further tissue damage, and more vet bills. It is much better for the animal, and the healing process, for the wound to be treated open.


 
As a vet, I would disagree. External sutures should not pose a threat of infection and should not get "lost" in the granulation tissue. They should be removed once they failed, usually day 8-10 if the skin is not going to hold them. 

And there is no "fact" that they would likely rip out as all wounds affect the vascular supply differently and it is highly Dependant on wound location, direction, and shape.

It is not always better for the horse or the healing process to leave it open. Some wounds will heal with larger scars, adhesions, and other potential complications if not addressed by primary closure. Some large wounds, like those over the hock may not heal at all without skin grafting, etc. However, that being said each wound is different and needs to be treated according to the situation.

It is true, the majority of wounds will heal fine via second intention, however, it generally takes longer, and leads to larger scar tissue formation than a primary closure.

just my 2-cent soapbox rant.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I'll bet by day 30 that cut is not much more than a bad memory and a little scab. It looks good.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

cmvet said:


> As a vet, I would disagree. External sutures should not pose a threat of infection and should not get "lost" in the granulation tissue. They should be removed once they failed, usually day 8-10 if the skin is not going to hold them.
> 
> And there is no "fact" that they would likely rip out as all wounds affect the vascular supply differently and it is highly Dependant on wound location, direction, and shape.
> 
> ...


Note that I had mentioned "most" wounds in a location of movement, such as the one here...and every vet I have encountered has said that leaving a wound such as that, open, is "usually" the best option. Again, it's a matter of opinion, and probably a matter of experiences, and circumstances. I know there have been instances where wounds on my horses have been stiched, have been fine, and others, the stiches did indeed tear out, and the remaining had to be fished out. There are so many variables, and every situation will be different.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Talked to the vet this weekend and he said to let him have the rest of this week off yet but by the weekend I can start riding him lightly. No jogging/trotting for another week or so depending on how he handles it all. But for the most part its completely scabbed over now and not causing any problems. Hoping to get updated pictures today!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

That's great news  Glad to hear he's doing well!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Pictures from today


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

Crazy. I never would've guessed. I appreciate you sharing this story with us - I've actually learned quite a bit. Looks like it's doing nicely and I'll definitely continue to watch the progress.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I was in shock when I saw it today. It's like nothing anymore, just an ugly scab. I'm standing there in awe going where on earth did that huge gash in his leg go!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Looking good


----------



## RoyalsRebel (Sep 24, 2009)

Having not had to deal with too many wounds in my time around horses, I found the pictures and commentary on the progress very informative, thanks for posting and continuing to show us photos! Please keep it up, I'd love to hear how he goes as he gets back into working and regular turn-out and if you end up making that trail ride in June!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Here's a rundown of his progress in one place:

Day 1:









Day 2:

















































































Definetly getting there! I'm super excited at the progress he's making healing up!


----------



## RoyalsRebel (Sep 24, 2009)

What was the granulation that was being referred to? Is that the scabbing?


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

It was described to me by the vet as pink, bubble gum-like material that covers the open areas of the cut like the skin under a scab on us. But as far as I can tell it's a scab lol.


----------



## RoyalsRebel (Sep 24, 2009)

Oh okay, you can start to really see it in the mid pictures around day 17.

lol, I can't believe that I looked through all those pictures at all.... I'm the one covering my eyes when someone's even just getting a needle on tv! Blech!! lol but real life we need to suck it up for the ones we love - even if it does make my stomach do flips.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

I finally got to ride Poco this afternoon! It felt amazing to be on him again. He seemed sound before, during, and after the ride so no big problems there. Didn't ride hard or long but he felt terrific as usual when I was on him, very sensitive to all aids, ready to go, and a perfect gentlemen despite the ridiculous amounts of wind slamming around the indoor arena lol. 

Anyway, here's some current injury pics. They were taken off my iPhone today so not good quality, sorry.


----------



## RoyalsRebel (Sep 24, 2009)

Looking really good!! Yay! Sounds like you'll be good to go for your trail ride! What kind of trail ride is it that you're planning for? Long distance?


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Kind of. You can find info on it at Cross Country Trail Ride


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Updated pictures!

I cannot believe how amazingly this is healing up!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

kevinshorses said:


> I'll bet by day 30 that cut is not much more than a bad memory and a little scab. It looks good.


 
I don't usually quote myself but there isn't usually photographic proof that I was right either!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

kevinshorses said:


> I don't usually quote myself but there isn't usually photographic proof that I was right either!


If you quoting yourself is going to turn into results as terrific as this then by all means quote away!


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

I have LOVED this thread. It's horrible to say because it was a horrible situation for both you and your horse...but feel good about knowing that even a lot of experienced horse people probably got quite a bit out of this thread. 

Thanks so much! Truly appreciated and can't wait to see the full recovery!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Wow, it's looking great...best wishes on your trail ride, because he will definitely be ready by then!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks Miss H, it's nice to know that my updates have been for more than just myself. And mom2pride no doubt he will be ready, this has healed quicker than even the vets imagined!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ~Freedom Rider~ (Jun 7, 2007)

Although this may sound a bit off, but the best advice i can give you is to leave it alone. As hard as it sounds, you will be amazed what horses can heal from. Just be sure to watch if for infection and treat accordingly. Washing it twice a day is only going to slow healing as it will reopen the wound. My filly cut herself much much worse and i left it alone and you would be amazed at how well it healed. If you would like pictures of what my filly went through just let me know.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Poco, I have been following this thread too. Just wanted you to know how much I appreciated your tale as well. Congratulations on the outcome!


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

IMO This should have been stitched. It would be much further along the healing process. My arab gelding had ripped a wound 2 inch wide, 2FT LONG, and probably 2 inches deep across the side of his butt. The vet told me that he could stitch it but due to the location (tight skin and movement) it would probably rip open. I had him stitched and kept him stalled for 3 weeks straight. I kept him lightly sedated during the day (while his buddies were out) so he wouldn't rip it open pacing his stall for the first 10 days or so. After three weeks I turned him out in a small outdoor pen and it was actually pretty much healed just swollen still. About week 2 I had some left over silver sulfadizine (sp?) that I put on it. You can hardly tell it was ever there now.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

~Freedom Rider~ said:


> Although this may sound a bit off, but the best advice i can give you is to leave it alone. As hard as it sounds, you will be amazed what horses can heal from. Just be sure to watch if for infection and treat accordingly. Washing it twice a day is only going to slow healing as it will reopen the wound. My filly cut herself much much worse and i left it alone and you would be amazed at how well it healed. If you would like pictures of what my filly went through just let me know.


I haven't been washing it since the granulation started as the vet said. He only wanted it washed twice a day at the beginning to ensure that no debris got deep inside the wound since it was pretty deep at its worst. Once the granulation came in to cover those points and protect the insides he said just to use baby wipes to clean up little bits but to otherwise leave it be.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

starlinestables said:


> IMO This should have been stitched. It would be much further along the healing process. My arab gelding had ripped a wound 2 inch wide, 2FT LONG, and probably 2 inches deep across the side of his butt. The vet told me that he could stitch it but due to the location (tight skin and movement) it would probably rip open. I had him stitched and kept him stalled for 3 weeks straight. I kept him lightly sedated during the day (while his buddies were out) so he wouldn't rip it open pacing his stall for the first 10 days or so. After three weeks I turned him out in a small outdoor pen and it was actually pretty much healed just swollen still. About week 2 I had some left over silver sulfadizine (sp?) that I put on it. You can hardly tell it was ever there now.


I appreciate your concern that it should have originally been stitched however I did consult three vets prior to making the decision not to stitch it up and all three believed the stitches would last no longer than 1-3 days and would not hold up to the normal 14 needed to help healing in anyway. The other problem was that we were already pushing out time limit to get stitches since we missed the golden period for stitches. After the injury occurred it took nearly 4 hours to get the first vet out and he downright refused to put any stitches in so at that point I called a second to come look at it and by the time he arrived (being a holiday weekend) the injury had been open to the elements for nearly 8 hours. I also have no access to a small pen that I could have kept him in. He was absolutely devastated about being seperated from his love and even stalling him as long as I did really pushed him and was causing alot of depression, I was not willing to drug him on top of that. 

I am happy with how it is healing up at this point and don't see any problems with the process I used. Again, I do very much appreciate your concern and belief that it should have been originally stitched but when i have 3 seperate vets from seperate practices in the area all tell me that the stitches are not going to do me one lick of good I feel my best bet is to follow their word.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

New pics!


----------



## RoyalsRebel (Sep 24, 2009)

That looks fantastic!!! 

Did you go on your trail ride yet? Or was that in June?? He looks great IMO - still lots of muscle on him too, which if you had had him stitched and had him cooped up over this period would have been totally lost and you'd now be trying to recuperate him. Great job, Poco! Love to see it!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Tge trail ride isn't until June 12th and obviously is not going to be any problem! I am in complete disbelief now when I look bak at how terrible it was and how far the healing process has come along. He did keep muscle tone but being a stallion on a fenceline with mares he keeps a steady jogging ritual daily lol and keeps himself working hard!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

Awesome update!!! So excited for you on how well this healed!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Wow, that thing looks really good! Great job!!!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks guys! I'm having to take pictures a little farther apart now since there's not as much of a daily change as there was before but it's really amazing to look from the last pic then back to the first!


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Where'd the cut go???


----------



## Smarby (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow, that has healed up extremely well!

My boy went and sustained a very nasty injury to his shoulder back in early January that was also left as on open wound. He too had to be on box rest for 5 days but had to be turned out for several hours each day as he really didn't like being stabled. We were very lucky, however, as we had snow and ice for a long time meaning that he couldn't get any muck in the wound.

http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/i_lurve_cheese/DOUGAL/Dougals Wound/DougWound004.jpg
http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/i_lurve_cheese/DOUGAL/Dougals Wound/DougWound006.jpg
http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/i_lurve_cheese/DOUGAL/Dougals%20Wound/DougWound007.jpg

4 and 1/2 months on.
http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t53/i_lurve_cheese/DOUGAL/Dougals Wound/DSCF69352.jpg


It's amazing how such nasty wounds can heal! It doesn't even look like yours is going to scar.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow Smarby that healed up great! How did he manage to do it in the first place?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

For those of you with facebook add my boy!
http://www.facebook.com/?ref=logo#!/pages/Geneseo-IL/QTPOCOS-SONNY-DANCER/116929589212?ajaxpipe=1&__a=6


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Updates!


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

Unreal. Good for you two!


----------



## mermerpurple (May 31, 2010)

My Quarter Horse has a puncture similar to your horse's and we are putting a spray on it called Vetricyn. It seems to be working really well!!


----------

